# PCT for Tren



## Who Dat (Aug 1, 2010)

What is the best pct for tren? running tren e 400mg/wk for 9 weeks. im only in my second week,when should i start...hcg, clomid and nolva are all available and evrybody i talk to of course has somethin totally different say. just tryin to get some educated advice.....ive done a lot of research on tren and know what to expect as far as sides but not really sure when im gonna feel it. test and deca have never affected me and thats all i ever took and its been a few years. some say tren alone is no good but ive seen the results and i dont want all the weight gain from test.....


----------



## MDR (Aug 1, 2010)

Tren E alone is not a good idea, in my book. Sides can be brutal, and with the long-acting ester, it will be in your system for a couple of weeks if you have a bad reaction.  HCG is commonly run during your cycle, or by some at the end as the Tren clears, right before PCT, or both.  Check the research chemicals section of the site for more complete info. Also check out heavyiron's sticky on 1st cycle and PCT above.  Very good info.  Good luck.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 1, 2010)

Never run tren on its own but i have read it works, but im used to using test with all my cycles. I ran tren e at 500mg and got a few night sweats but that was it, like yourself i never had any problems with anything else but i still treat anything i use with the ut most respect. Good luck mate. JMO.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 1, 2010)

*Prami*

Do you plan to use parmipexole during your cycle? I would agree with the other poster in that test should be used in addition to the tren. IMO HCG should be started the second week and ran through out. What works well for me is 250iu's 2x wkly but you can adjust if needed. Ai like adex ran throughout aswell with a standard PCT of clomid would be my suggestion. Look into that prami though my friend. I sure am because I'm including tren E in my next cycle aswell.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 1, 2010)

i  trena nd no test= a pritty shitty cycle.
anyway start PCT 1-2 weeks after last shot. 
!WK1-12 TESTE 500mg ew SHOULD HSAVE BEEN IN HERE!

wk1-9 tren
wk5-10 hcg 500iu 2X ew
wk11-14 pct (nolva 30mg ed wk1-2, 20mg ed wk3-4)

the geneza trene / TestE was a great cycle for me a couple yrs ago.
would never use tren with no test.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would not run tren solo, ALWAYS with test (and that's a rule of thumb for all anabolics).  Ignore the advice of those telling you to use nolva.  Nolva and tren DO NOT go hand in hand....or any other 19nor for that matter, like Deca.  Use shorter acting ester test to reduce bloating....susp or prop for example.



/V


----------



## Who Dat (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanx fellas i appreciate your help. if i go with test(e or cyp)im gonna do 300mg, thats worked very well for me.All of the replies contained one common opinion "dont run tren alone" ive just never really been told exactly why...if its mostly the reason that im afraid of then i think its a no brainer(if my stuff aint working my wife will not be happy)but ive seen a lot of cycles with tren that didnt include test. what would be the best to run with tren? i almost got the winny with it but i backed out. its still not too late i think i need a little bit of a shove in the right direction. i value your opinion guys and appreciate the help.Thanks again


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 1, 2010)

Like Vic said you have to have test in there. If it were me i'd make sure the test was a lot higher than the tren. test E or cyp would be fine but as was mentioned you get a lot less bloat with the shorter esters. However it appears that you havent got that much experience so with the longer esters you dont have to pin as much. Longer esters mon and thurs should work out fine to keep plasma levels stable. If you do what I'm reccomending here for 8-10 weeks then your PCT should be basic. Clomid start a bit higher for a week and then follow another three with 50mgs per day. I assume you plan to run HCG throughout aswell? There are some great sticky's on most of this so check them out.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 1, 2010)

*Just noticed*

You had asked when to start you'r HCG. Second week in and run it up until PCT but never IN PCT. Understand...the two weeks while esters are clearing you can still use it. Stop the day before your PCT starts.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent advice, Roaddkingg.


/V


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thanks Vic*

I do need your expert opinion on prami doseing though. We can get to it soon when I see your on. Thanks bro.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 2, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I would not run tren solo, ALWAYS with test (and that's a rule of thumb for all anabolics).  Ignore the advice of those telling you to use nolva.*  Nolva and tren DO NOT go hand in hand*....or any other 19nor for that matter, like Deca.  Use shorter acting ester test to reduce bloating....susp or prop for example.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


YES I agree, DURING cycle.
theres no issue for using it for pct.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 2, 2010)

blergs. said:


> YES I agree, DURING cycle.
> theres no issue for using it for pct.



And why would you use it for PCT when clomid is a far better choice with less sides?  Nolva is FAR stronger than Clomid.  Yes, many do use nolva for PCT and sometimes in conjunction with Clomid.  Nolva can often have a reverse effect, I know many who got post gyno after nolva use....including me.  I now know better.


/V


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting Vic. Thank you for that piece of information. I didnt know that.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 3, 2010)

What if you were to run test prop for another two weeks after your last injection of tren? In that case could you use a mixture of nolva and clomid for PCT or would that be counter productive? Many seem to use both and claim to recover just fine.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> And why would you use it for PCT when clomid is a far better choice with less sides?  Nolva is FAR stronger than Clomid.  Yes, many do use nolva for PCT and sometimes in conjunction with Clomid.  Nolva can often have a reverse effect, I know many who got post gyno after nolva use....including me.  I now know better.
> 
> 
> /V




How long after nolva treatment did you get gyno ?

I got gyno about 5 months after I stopped nolva for pct. Can't say for sure it was nolvadex that caused it however.

Letro worked wonders on reducing it, don't care what anyone says. Letro fucking works and my gyno was years old.

 I'm still gonna have surgery soon. The surgery is overkill because no one notices it but it drives me crazy.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 3, 2010)

ROID said:


> How long after nolva treatment did you get gyno ?
> 
> I got gyno about 5 months after I stopped nolva for pct. Can't say for sure it was nolvadex that caused it however.
> 
> ...



Gyno set in rather hard about a month or so after PCT was complete.  This has happened to many guys that I know in the past.  

I also used Letro after and that fixed me up in just a few short weeks.  Some of my boys say I got gyno because I didn't taper my dose off.  After all the cycles I've ran in my life, the only time I got gyno is when I messed with Nolva.  I don't need it, I like I've said a dozen times before....just keep it on hand for emergencies.  IMHO. 


/V


----------

